# Finally purchased my first camera (Sony NEX 5-N)! What next?



## swoosh (Nov 26, 2012)

I finally purchased my first camera and I couldn't be anymore excited. I got the Sony NEX 5-N (black) from B&H photo for $580 with a three-year warranty. I also will get a $50 gift card which I will use to buy a Crumpler Haven bag. 

Anyway, what's next for me on things to get?

The things on my list right now are (besides the camera and camera bag):
SD Card/Memory Stick
LCD Screen Protector 
Artistan and Artist Strap
Half Case
Extra Battery 
E-Mount 55-210mm Lens (for later on)

Am I missing anything? I guess my biggest question is about the SD Card/Memory Card. Which one would you recommend for the camera I got? 

Thank you!


----------



## cannpope (Nov 26, 2012)

I'm not really sure since I don't own an NEX, but I think B & H actually recommends things for that particular camera when you placed your order.  Maybe someone that owns an NEX can help.


----------



## The_Traveler (Nov 26, 2012)

Forget about buying things, take pictures


----------



## Derrel (Nov 26, 2012)

The_Traveler said:


> Forget about buying things, take pictures



My thought as well...take pictures...read the manual and really LEARN how the doggone camera works. If you're not sure what you need whatsoever, then you probably do not need anything at the moment. The NEX cameras are pretty capable, so you might as well set yourself to the task of learning what YOU can do with what you have right now, and really work on getting your timing with the camera down pat. My experience is this: the LESS I carry, the less I worry about the "gear", and the more freedom I feel to focus on the pictures and the location and subject matter.


----------



## swoosh (Nov 26, 2012)

The_Traveler said:


> Forget about buying things, take pictures


Well don't I need an SD card/memory stick to save pictures?


----------



## Derrel (Nov 26, 2012)

Buy a decent name-brand 8- gig or 16-gigabyte SD Card, like a SanDisk brand, from a big-name retailer.


----------



## JAC526 (Nov 26, 2012)

GO TAKE PICTURES!  

IT IS OBVIOUS


----------



## jamesbjenkins (Nov 26, 2012)

Guess this counts as a consensus.

Go shoot! Buy either a Lexar or Sandisk card and get out there.

If you buy ANY other brand, especially the cheap ones, you're asking for trouble.


----------



## swoosh (Nov 26, 2012)

EDIT: I picked up the Sony 32GB SHC Memory Card Class 10 UHS-1 at B&H for $40 (regularly $100).


----------



## jason324 (Nov 26, 2012)

Swoosh, 

Congrates on the Purchase of the Sony Nex-5n! You made a very wise decision and your options are pretty much limitless as far as lenses are concerned. Lenes adapters are made for pretty much every manufacture and you get get killer full manual lenses for cheap on Ebay etc.. 

As far as Sony E-Mount lenses go, the 55-210mm is one of my favorites and I really want one for my newly acquired Nex-6  I also think the Sony 50mm f/1.8 OSS lens is a Must have for the Nex Camera system. It is really sharp, has a great bokeh, fast f/1.8 aperture, and OSS for a great price in my opinion. Same goes for the 55-210mm. 

The OLED Viewfinder is a great accessory for the Nex-5n when it comes to really bright sunny conditions where the LCD screen is harder to see. The also make little hoods to help, but the viewfinder is awesome!! Especially for the fact that you can take it off when you don't need it to save size, room etc. I love the fact the Nex-6 has it built in, but the camera is overall larger and heavier. 

Enjoy!! 

Jay


----------



## dxqcanada (Nov 26, 2012)

#70. The Sony NEX-5N and exotic lenses (Leica-M, Leica-R, Zeiss ZM, Zeiss C/Y, Panasonic) | Dear Susan,


----------



## swoosh (Nov 26, 2012)

Thanks everyone--especially Jay--for the responses. Update, my camera arrives next Monday. Also coming is an LCD screen protector and SD card, so I'll be ready to shoot right away. I'll also get my $50 gift certificate that day which I'll use to buy the bag. When Christmas rolls around, I'll have extra money for lenses, strap, and case. 

I'm really eager to start taking pictures. I'll be reading the manual front to back in hopes to master this camera. I know it's going to be a lot of work, but I'm up for the challenge. I'm excited to share my results with everyone here.


----------

